# TIP: Bead Head Sink-rate Chart



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

For those that love to tie up their own jigs/flies, I've put together a handy bead head sink-rate chart which is based on a sink-rate measures on inches per second. Hope it will be of benefit to you too!










.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very good information. Thanks.


----------

